

Dogfooding Until It Hurts - mxk
http://blog.fogcreek.com/dogfooding-until-it-hurts/

======
BklynJay
Is that Joel Spolsky's office or the Fogcreek library?

~~~
bmccormack
That's the library.

~~~
edmundbloor
Around here, we pronounce it "liberry", though.

